# Anthony Bourdain



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Has anyone picked up the latest issue of Gourmet magazine? There's an article about Anthony Bourdain's new project for Food Network and new book. What's your opinion?

(He's kind of cute with his cowboy hat!! )

[ July 30, 2001: Message edited by: Anneke ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks Anneke.

I'll pick-up a copy today.


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

My husband was reading it this morning. He says there is talk of making the book into a movie???


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Emeril's on TV and Bourdain's into movie. Who will be left in the kitchen?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Good one Iza!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Good question...um..Ken & Barbie!!?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

In that case Kimmie be happy you don't have the Food Network!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Absolutely, Iza!


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

HI,

For those who may be interested....
There is a pile of Kitchen Confidential sitting in Galloway and Porter ( the Cambridge U.K. bookshop ) at the remainderd price of £2.95. They might export?

David


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

The movie of Kitchen Confidential will star Brad Pitt as Anthony Bourdain. A choice sure to inflate Mr. Bourdain's ego significantly. I expect that after the release, chefs nationwide will possess increased sexual cache due solely to that casting choice. According to "Backstage" the movie version's working title is "Seared".
This could be a rare case of the film being better than the book.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I enjoyed the book, and I swear that he stole some material that appears on the first page of the the chapter "Who Cooks?" from my web site, material which I also suspect Ruth Reichl of being free and easy with, not much material, but curious juxtapostitions of words pertaining to alike subjects. 
Anyway, my reaction to "Kitchen Confidential" is that M. Bourdain is intoxicated by the exuberance of his own verbosity, and I can't wait to see any movie made from that book. We talk about that first scene in Provincetown where the chef has the bride over the grease barrel by the dumpster at work constantly.


----------



## qjwin (Jul 14, 2000)

You are--to put it very mildly--completely mistaken. I have never laid eyes on your website--and tend to doubt Ms. Reichl has either. (Though you never know. Just last week, I caught her -middle of the night--in a slinky, all black outfit, black balaclava, crepe soled shoes and surgical gloves, messing with my hard drive. Took two shots of pepper spray to imobilize her. )Before you start casually suggesting plagiarism I suggest making yourself a tin-foil hat--this will protect your original thoughts from being co-opted by the CIA , the Trilateral Commission, Elvis Presley's Alien Baby and envious writers. I know that MY hat protects me from Michael Ruhlman who is ALWAYS trying to read my mind and appropriate my original thoughts and sparkling sentences( not to mention my Precious Bodily Fluids) for his own hideous and Unholy purposes. (What do you expect? He's a Freemason.)
Capice?



Anthony Bourdain


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I think that it is very important for all of us here in the cheftalk community to be very careful and sure of our facts before we post.

This is America and we can voice our opinions at will,"BUT"We should truely do our homework first.
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I hope the movie is as entertaining as the book.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Get over it. I said there was a juxtapostion of words pertaining to the same subject, and Reichl used a very similar phrase. Apparently it was a coincidence. Anybody who knew what the job was about might use the phrase "economy of motion" or a very similar phrase to describe one of the work habits of a saute cook. And you don't know, I'll bet, in the strictest logical use of the word, if you have seen my web site. I just happened to use it in a copyrighted work way before you did.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Any chef worth his/her salt will share several experiences with Mr. Bouradain. I, for one, would love to have the opportunity for the rest of the world to see what *really* happens in the kitchen. What better way than on the big screen? Let's face it, Kitchen Confidential is a book anyone of us would have loved to write. Good for Mr. Bouradain for beating us to it and doing it **** well.


----------



## qjwin (Jul 14, 2000)

Sounds fair to me.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

THB: where's your websight? Now I'm really curious; it must be something else.....


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Here's a link to the text in question....click here

This is the problem with written communications..there's no inflection. If I had SAID what I wrote, I think most of us would be able to recognize hyperbole, exaggeration and so on. But the written word gets taken exactly. Anyway, if M. Bourdain was offended, I apologize. (And Ms. Reichl) If anyone wants to take a look at the text I posted several years ago in my web site, there's the link. I took the page out of context, you can't get to the rest of the site from there, but the site is listed in any number of search engines and linked from other culinary sites. I put it up just to see if I could, it began as a joke, and pretty much remains one, but there is a lot of info there.


----------



## qjwin (Jul 14, 2000)

[QUOTE:

This is the problem with written communications..there's no inflection. If I had SAID what I wrote, I think most of us would be able to recognize hyperbole, exaggeration and so on. But the written word gets taken exactly. Anyway, if M. Bourdain was offended, I apologize. 

Consider the hatchet buried, bro'...As a chronic hyperbole addict, I empathize completely with the above. Rest assured my faux-blistering response was also something less than entirely serious.
Last thing I want to do is make less than nice with a fellow chef--especially one from the Cape. See you at the bar. I'm buying.

respects, Anthony Bourdain


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Whew....thanks


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Just a little side note that I think you may enjoy.

How I decided on my name "Cape Chef"

Me and my family have a little cottage on the bay in eastham Mass.

Two summers ago my Sister in law gave me Kitchen confidentials to read on the cape. I loved the book and all the stuff about P Town. It was kinda cool being so close to where the book was refering.
when I returned home to CT I became a member of cheftalk because I read the Anthony B was going to be the first Chef live on cheftalk in a chat. So I needed a name and since I read the book on the cape and Anthony B worked on the Cape, I decided to become " Cape Chef"

Funny, But I owe it all to Kitchen confidentials:chef: 
cc


----------



## olive branch (Oct 2, 2001)

My husband bought me Kitchen Confidential for Christmas and it did more for our love life than any perfume or lingerie that ever preceded it! And you are funny to boot. Thank you, Chef Bourdain.

Love ~ Debbie


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

"Next on Oprah: How Anthony Bourdain is improving sex lives accross America!"

I shudder at the thought....!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That's funny.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I second that! :lol: :lol: 

Cute story, cc


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad to hear the story of your name cape chef....it's had me wondering ever since I becan visiting this site. I had this image of this dark mysterious man "the great caped chef", like a masked bandit (or zorro) image going thru my head each time I read your name. And you seem so pleasant.....

Whew, what a difference.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

And I thought you were a masked kitchen super hero, flying through the world to prevent sauces to be spoiled, roasts to be burned.


What a disappointment.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Isa,

That was my evil twin ,Remember him?
I took care of him a long time ago 

Wendy..Thats funny:bounce: 
cc


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I sort of wondered who the actual person is behind the iron mask.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

But seriously, folks -- Anthony Bourdain's new book is out, and available from Jessica's Biscuit at 40% off. It's about traveling the world in search of the perfect meal. Aren't you jealous? I am.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

My copy of the new Bourdain book just arrived in the mail yesterday--haven't had a chance to look at it yet. What I want to know is this: I just got my cable expanded so I have the Food Network--has the series aired yet, or is it still to come?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Thanks for the tip, Suzanne! My copy is on it's way.


----------

